# I tried for yellow perch this morning, but 2-15-19



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

No yellow perch this morning, but the pickerel where biting. I caught four pickerel on a orange 1/16th Jerry shad dart and minnow under a little bobber.












View attachment 59533






All released.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice job Andy


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Tuckahoe Creek: 1,350 golden and rainbow trout.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice Pickerel Andy! I am envious. I finally got out again today. I caught maybe two dozen or so yellow perch. Some might have been keepers but all were released. Couldn't get any bites on a float so I switched to a 1/8 oz. head on a #4 hook and a chartreuse Johnson Beetle Critter fished in a slow retrieve dead on the bottom and started catching fish.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

nice shad dart !


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jerry, my friend stopped at the tackle shop and picked up about two dozen minnows for me. Two dozen stay alive in my frigerator for ever. It is Jerry's shad dart time for me. Minnow and dart time. I'm hoping the perch show up this morning. If not maybe a few pickerel and maybe even a bass or two. I think it's going to be good weather today. Yesterday was too windy for me.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

I changed the water in my minnow box today. I have a bunch of nice shinners. I keep them in the garage in a plastic storage bin with an aquarium pump. They are almost too big for the yellow perch but would be excellent for your pickerel. I am hoping to get to use them soon.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Pomatomus salta said:


> nice shad dart !


Thanks, darts will catch almost anything. Guess it is pretty obvious that I like orange with a yellow tail.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pomatomus salta said:


> nice shad dart !


 Jerry Norris makes them.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Jerry Norris said:


> Thanks, darts will catch almost anything. Guess it is pretty obvious that I like orange with a yellow tail.


I used them for flounder last fall in a high/low rig with a sinker on the bottom...flounder tore 'em up ! you cant beat that fluttering action they give...


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

All those darts in that case would last me quite awhile. Wow.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

dallison said:


> All those darts in that case would last me quite awhile. Wow.


 You can buy them you know. The pickerel are loving the orange 1/16th one right now for me.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jerry Norris said:


> Thanks, darts will catch almost anything. Guess it is pretty obvious that I like orange with a yellow tail.


Jerry what is the lightest dart you make. Do you make a 1/64th ?


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Yeah Jerry makes 1/64 I bought some. For me they better ice fishing darts. I lose too many crappie on 1/64. Now 1/32 is perfect for me


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes, I make them in 1/64th. As PA says, they are better for ice fishing though. If I am after perch or crappie I seldom go below 1/32nd oz. because the hooks on the 1/64's are #10 or #12.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks Jerry. I was going to try the 1/64 with a Gulp one inch minnow for bluegill. Other then that, I always use a 1/16 jig head for crappie,perch, and I catch a lot of by-catch bass and pickerel with them.


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

Nice pickerel, Andy! I'd like to go out for these toothy critters more often.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2019)

I used to catch a few Pickerel but mostly Pike. There is a lake near where I grew up called High Point Lake. Had some fantastic Pike and Smallmouth fishing. The PFBC basically ruined the lake when they started drawing it way down to kill weeds I believe. The food chain all but collapsed and what was once clear and favorable water for Pike and Smallmouth became a muddy mess. Today it is an excellent Largemouth Fishery but I haven't caught a decent Pike or any Smallmouth there in years. Real shame honestly.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

andypat said:


> Thanks Jerry. I was going to try the 1/64 with a Gulp one inch minnow for bluegill. Other then that, I always use a 1/16 jig head for crappie,perch, and I catch a lot of by-catch bass and pickerel with them.


The 1/64's are best for blue gill. My neighbor and I caught blue gills on almost every cast last fall using a 1/64 oz. dart tipped with a small piece of night crawler.


----------

